# So Quiet....



## Ruu (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok so maybe I missed a similar topic that was on here but I want to explain my situation.

I just finally took a huge step and bought a new hedgehog; the first one since ninja, who lived to an ancient age of 8 years old, died. Her name is Miku, and she is adorable and just so ... weird. One example of her weirdness, She refuses to sleep in her igloo unless it's upside down, and if it isn't she'll refuse to go near it. Anyways, sorry to ramble.

I've only had her for a week and she's now getting use to me handling her; though she still curls into a ball when she doesn't feel like coming out. She is my second hedgehog, and she and ninja are very different. But what concerns me is she makes no noise what-so-ever. She never huffs, pops or hisses; she also never makes any of the happy noises that ninja use to... She doesn't even snore.

I might be paranoid, since my last hedgehog was a grumpy old.... let's go with jerk, and was always huffing or snoring. But is it normal behaviour to be so silent? Is it just her personality? Or should i be concerned for her health? 

Thanks So much!!! I hope I explained myself without rambling too much....
Ruu~

(if I put this in the wrong area... I'm so sorry! )


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgies are as different as people. I currently have one (Frappy) who is so mellow and easy-going. Hardly ever huffs. I have yet to see her eat anything. Don't worry yet. You don't really know Miku yet. This could be totally normal for her. I would say to just keep taking great care of her and observe her. Then go from there.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think you need to worry about that. Thistle is also very quiet and doesn't make any noise. She balls and spikes up when she doesn't want to be bothered, but in the 6 months I've had her I only heard her huff a couple times, and then it was just one big HUFF and then done. Other than that, silence. 

Ninja lived to be 8 years old? That's amazing. I hadn't heard of a hedgie living that long.


----------



## Ruu (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks  I've been watching her to make sure, she probably is just a quiet girl. So far she looks happy, she eats all her food and loves her wheel. I'm just being paranoid... lol.


And yes Angela, he lived 8 years, which is really really long time. he was old but healthy and never seemed to be in pain, And up to his eighth birthday he let me handle him. he even ran on his wheel just as long as when I had first got him. He just had really good genes i guess


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

When I first brougt ollie home he never made any noise, didnt hiss or anything. Then he started getting more used to me and began to tell me the things he didnt really like me doing by hissing y :lol: silly little boy! anyways I don't think its something you should be concerned about, she might start "talking" when she gets more used to her home like Ollie did or maybe she's just a silent girl!


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Also to add on to the age thing, My dad's friend's mom used to be a hedgie breeder and one of her hedgies lived to be 10!


----------

